# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > توسعه نرم افزار تحت وب >  دریافت لیست از وب سرویس

## omidamiry

سلام دوستان
یه وب سرویس دات نت هست که خروجی لیست داره بصورت ( کد:اینتیجر و نام: استرینگ )

درخواست سمپل نمونه دریافت از وب سرویس و ذخیره در لیست و چاپ در حلقه فور را داشتم
باتشکر از مساعدتون

با تشکر

----------


## Mask

میتونید برای شروع از این لینک استفاده کنید.
http://www.irstu.com/?p=3461

----------

